# 다시 차오르는 너



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone

I came across the following while listening to 소나기 by 버스커 버스커.
이제는 흘러드는 비로
이 맘을 알겠네 저기
다시 차오르는 너

What is the meaning of 차오르다? 
I'm guessing it means for something to fill up? [차다 + 오르다]
But what does it mean in this context for "you'' to "fill up"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vientito

82riceballs said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I came across the following while listening to 소나기 by 버스커 버스커.
> 이제는 흘러드는 비로
> 이 맘을 알겠네 저기
> 다시 차오르는 너
> 
> What is the meaning of 차오르다?
> I'm guessing it means for something to fill up? [차다 + 오르다]
> But what does it mean in this context for "you'' to "fill up"?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The context's key falls right back to 맘 because there is an expression as in 마음에 차다

ex. 맘에 안 찬다= I am not satisfied/pleased


----------



## 82riceballs

vientito said:


> The context's key falls right back to 맘 because there is an expression as in 마음에 차다
> 
> ex. 맘에 안 찬다= I am not satisfied/pleased



Thanks!
So in this case the singer is saying (roughly), "From the pouring rain, you must know my feelings. You who are becoming pleased"?


----------



## daemang

My take is not with vientito.

I looked up the whole lyrics for the context.
오 알 수 없는 나의 마음, 이제는 흘러드는 비로 이 마음을 알겠네. 저기 다시 차오르는 너.

I guess 'you' in here is depicted as something like water, (especially rain, it will be)
and like a cup is topped up with water, 'my' mind is filled up with 'you.'
That is, the rain is more and more reminding me of you.

I'm going to just put it another way. (it will sound somewhat clumsy, though)
: Oh, I didn't know what was on my mind, but now the rain tells me what it is - you're there, flowing into my mind.

To cut it short, the simplest meaning is just 'I'm missing you.'


----------



## domdomdu

It sounds poetic.
It means "다시 네가 떠오른다", 다시 네가 생각난다".


만약 배를 타고 있는데 배에 구멍이 나서 물이 샌다면,
"물이 차오른다(물이 많아지고 있다)" 라고 합니다. 
이 가사에서는 이런 "물이 차오르다" 라는 느낌을 빌렸습니다.
즉, "네가 다시 내 마음 속에 차오른다" = "네가 내 마음 속에 다시 들어오기 시작한다"


----------



## 82riceballs

domdomdu said:


> It sounds poetic.
> It means "다시 네가 떠오른다", 다시 네가 생각난다".
> 
> 
> 만약 배를 타고 있는데 배에 구멍이 나서 물이 샌다면,
> "물이 차오른다(물이 많아지고 있다)" 라고 합니다.
> 이 가사에서는 이런 "물이 차오르다" 라는 느낌을 빌렸습니다.
> 즉, "네가 다시 내 마음 속에 차오른다" = "네가 내 마음 속에 다시 들어오기 시작한다"



이제 완전히 이해가 되었습니다. 정말 감사합니다!!!


----------

